# TV Brackets



## justdoc (May 26, 2013)

I need help, I need brackets for my motorhome that can handle a 32" and 39" flat panel tv's.
I would like the kind that iI do not have to remove the tv's each time I travel. This may not be possible.
Any comments will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LEN (May 26, 2013)

I just went to Wally World(Walmart) and got ones that are for a little heaver TV than what I bought. Fully adjustable and they work fine.

LEN


----------



## justdoc (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

